# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Tampons? For Survival? Check it out!

## GiLLiGaNN

Do me a favor for the next five minutes.  Try to forget everything you know about tampons.  I know, its hard.  But pretend that this is the first time you have ever seen or heard of the item below, and it is a new survival product on the market: the Tactical Adventure Medical Preparedness Outdoors Necessity (T.A.M.P.O.N.).
tampon-on-rock.jpg

All kidding aside, a tampon really does have a ton of uses to a survivor.  One could even argue for including a couple in your survival kit.  Ultimately, Ill let you be the judge.

Before I get into the details of this post, a brief history of the tampon might surprise you.

The tampon is actually regulated in the US by the Food & Drug Administration as a Class II Medical Device.  The word tampon is a derivative of the French word tapon which means a little plug or stopper. My research indicates that tampons were used as early as the 19th century as battle dressings to plug bullet holes.  There are even accounts of tampons being used as wound plugs in modern warfare.   A friend of mine told me that its not uncommon for Army Medics to carry tampons in their med kits.  They are also the perfect product for a bloody nose.  There seem to be mixed accounts of whether the tampon was used as a feminine product before or after its use on the battlefield.

Regardless of intended use, the common tampon has many practical survival uses.  Ive highlighted a few survival uses below
TAMPON Survival Use #1: Medical Bandage

Tampons are sterile, come very well-packaged in their own waterproof sleeves,  and are designed to be ultra-absorbent  making them the perfect first aid bandage.  They can be opened and then taped or tied over a wound as an improvised dressing.  And, as Ive already mentioned, they can be used to plug a bullet hole until more sophisticated medical attention can be administered.  Accounts of this use date back to World War I.  Many items in modern society were first developed as a facet of military research  tampons may very well be one of these products

TAMPON Survival Use #2: Crude Water Filter

Another excellent tampon survival use is as a crude water filter.  While it will not filter out biological, chemical, or heavy metal threats, it can certainly be used to filter out sediments and floating particulates.  This would be considered a 1st Phase Filter, which can drastically increase the life and efficacy of your main water filter.  You can also use a filter like this before boiling to filter out larger particulates.  In this example, Ive pushed a tampon into the neck of an empty water bottle.  I poked a small hole in the cap and then poured in dirty water to filter through the tampon and into the container below.

The water dripped out nearly crystal clear.

TAMPON Survival Use #3: Fire Tinder

Nearly everyone knows that cotton makes excellent fire tinder.  When the dry cotton fibers of a tampon are pulled apart and hit with a spark or flame, they will burst into a nice steady fire.  If youve done the right amount of fire prep work, you can easily split 1 tampon into 3 or 4 fire-starting tinder bundles.  Add in some chapstick or petroleum jelly, and youve got an even better fire-starting tinder.

TAMPON Survival Use #4: Crude Survival Straw Filter

Yes, I have a tampon in my mouth  dont laugh! As a last ditch water filter, you can make an improvised Survival Straw from the plastic housing and cotton from a tampon.  As you can see in the photos below, just tear off a bit of the cotton and stuff it into the plastic housing.  I find it better to leave a little bit sticking out to make the housing pieces wedge tightly together.

Again, this filter will not PURIFY your water by removing biological, chemical, or heavy metal threats, but it will filter out sediments and particulates.  This would be a last ditch effort if no methods of water purification were available.

TAMPON Survival Use #5: Wick for Improvised Candle

In the photo above I used the string on a tampon as a wick in an improvised candle which I made from rendered animal fat and a fresh water mussel shell I found down by the creek at Willow Haven.  After the string soaked up some of the fat, this candle burned solid for 20 minutes while I took the photos and still had plenty of wick left.  Pine sap would have also worked as a fuel.

TAMPON Survival Use #6: Cordage

The string attached to a tampon is a cotton twisted cord typically made up of several 4-6″ pieces of twine.  Though its not much, it is usable cordage.  This amount of cordage could easily be used to make a Paiute Deadfall Trap.

Im sure there are also numerous other uses for small amounts of quality cordage.  For example, I also use this cordage in the next Survival Use below

TAMPON Survival Use #7: Blow Dart Fletching

The blow gun certainly has its place in survival history.  From Native Americans to tribes in New Guinea, the Blow Gun and primitive darts have put food on the table for thousands of years.  They are silent and deadly hunting tools, especially for small game.  Oftentimes, especially here in the US, natural cotton was used as blow dart fletching.  Thus, the cotton from a tampon is a perfect candidate to make cotton-fletched blow darts.  I used the string on the tampon to lash it into place on this bamboo skewer.

Watch out birds and lizards  you may get shot by a tampon-fletched blow dart!

TAMPON Survival Use #8: Blow Tube for Coal Burning Containers

Yes, I have a tampon in my mouth  again.  This time, though, Im blowing instead of sucking.  Wowthis section is off to a really weird start.  In a survival scenario, a simple container can make the difference between life and death.  A water-tight container can be used to carry water, boil water, and cook meals.  Natural water-tight containers arent easy to make or find.  A very practical and useful improvised container can be made by using hot coals to burn out a cavity in a log or stump.  A blow-tube (in this case the plastic tampon applicator) can be used to intensify the hot coals to burn the cavity.

Using the tampon applicator blow-tube, it took me about 30 minutes to coal burn a cavity large enough to hold 2 cups of water.  If necessary, I could then boil and purify this water by adding in several red hot stones that had been heated in a fire.

TAMPON Survival Use #9: Waterproof Match & Fire Tinder Case

In wet and damp conditions, keeping fire-starting tools such as matches and tinder dry can be a challenge.   The waterproof tampon package/sleeve makes an excellent improvised dry-sack for any items that are moisture sensitive.  Just fold over the top 2-3 times and tie it off with the tampon string and youve got a great waterproof match case.

TAMPON Survival Use #10: Survival Fishing Bobber

Fishing with hook and bobber is an incredibly effective method  especially when using live bait such as grubs and worms.  A thorn hook, some natural braided line, and a tampon bobber make the perfect combination for a survival fishing rig.  Watch out Blue-Gill!

Make the bobber with the tampon package/sleeve by folding over and tying off the top to create a little bubble that will float your bait.  If the package isnt water-tight, just put some of the cotton inside and it will float just fine.  Then, simply tie it to your fishing line.
Conclusion

I am a huge fan of multi-functional products that can serve double or even triple survival duty.  For the size, weight, and cost, a tampon has an impressive list of survival functions.  If nothing else, this post is another lesson in the importance of looking at everyday products through the eyes of a survivalist.  Creativity and innovation are critical.

So what did you decide?  Are you manly enough to include a tampon or two in your survival kit?

Remember, its not IF but WHEN.......

----------


## intothenew

Remember, credit your sources.


Linky

----------


## Rick

When I was first married I reveled in going into the store to pick up feminine stuff. Would take the price off to force a price check. Then when everyone is looking at you proclaim, "That's right I'm pickin' up feminine stuff FOR MY WIFE. I'm manly and can do that. Aaar, AAar, Aaar, Aaaar."

----------


## 1stimestar

Actually they are not sterile.  They are clean, but not sterile.

----------


## hunter63

> Remember, credit your sources.
> 
> 
> Linky


Thank you.....
Cut and paste is a wonderful thing.....

Last time I bought some was for the female lab when she came into season....Oh wait those were Kotex pads,,,, extra large, w/wings.....young girl helped me pick them out.....

----------


## LowKey

The French word was tampion.

I don't think the cordage is cotton. It's non-absorbent.

There are always a few in the glove box of the car, along with a couple of the pads. Former girlfriend convinced me they were good for medical emergencies and handy to have around other times "just in case."

You guys are brave buying those things. If they get put on the grocery list here, they have to include the cover off the box. Gawd forbid you bring the wrong thing home. Yikes! Not a good time to be pissing someone off.

----------


## hunter63

> ................You guys are brave buying those things. If they get put on the grocery list here, they have to include the cover off the box. Gawd forbid you bring the wrong thing home. Yikes! Not a good time to be pissing someone off.


That is a wise statement, and sounds like experience......

----------


## LowKey

Self preservation. Another form of survival.

----------


## JPGreco

Um, don't pads have an adhesive edge?  Like a huge bandaid?  I swore those were what were stuck to the goal posts back in HS during soccer practice...

Anyways.  I think you would be better suited buying gauze or cotton en mass.  Whatever a tampon can do, so can the other products.  That and gauze is sterile.  Granted if the SHTF and I was scavenging somewhere I wouldn't ignore them.  It would depend on the situation.

----------


## GiLLiGaNN

Ive noticed a few folks think I was trying to say I wrote this.... I didnt. Merely forgot to post my sources. I apologize. Hope this helps you sleep better. lol

http://artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/

----------


## gyspy975

On a cross-country motorcycle trip one of the guys had a minor accident and his gas tank started leaking.Sure glad we had tampons with us.

----------


## Rick

In that situation it's called a fuse.

----------


## DavidSurvival

Are there other feminine products that have such diversity such as the tampon (ie eye makeup, perfume, etc. etc).  Would like to know, I am trying to put together a bug out bag related just for women now

thanks!

----------


## Rick

My advice...ask the woman. Generics for guys is one thing. Generics for women....not so much.

----------


## Winnie

Now, maybe I'm having one of Dolly moments, but isn't the whole point of being prepared to have the right equipment so you don't have to resort to putting your faith and possibly life in a piece of cotton wool with some string? Just sayin'

----------


## Rick

Well, I think if you are putting a BOB together for women then feminine needs have to be considered and accommodated. Since this is an area of comfort it's probably best if he have input from the woman involved rather than just grabbing something off the shelf and throwing it in a bag. Life would be bad enough in a bug out situation without having a woman upset at you for not seeking her input on something so personal. And reminding you over and over and over and.........

----------


## Winnie

Well, maybe I am a Dolly, then. I thought feminine comfort was automatically a part of any BOB put together with a lady in the family, along with all the other stuff so you don't have to steal the Mrs' feminine products to use as a dart fletch/ cordage/ fire tinder/ water filter and the rest because that put you in a survival situation you may not survive. Hey ho.

----------


## hunter63

Most guys aren't that attentive, or so it would seem.....
If there is any doubt.....ask!
....
"Honey, hand me a tampon I bleeding to death.....!"

"Should have thought of that before this....too bad, oh well....,what did you do with the truck keys?"

Besides women have always had all that stuff in their "purse".....that large bag that goes everywhere with them.....that they can live out of for weeks....it's the guys that "need" to have a BOB.......and actually think about it.

The Ladies seem to have had this situation, any situation covered since birth......called being a MOM.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I think it's part of human DNA or something. Back in the day Grog was probably hunting Saber Toothed Tigers when he turned to the Mrs. and said,

"Cragug! (or some similar curse word) Where spear?!"

To which Mrs. Grog rummaged around in her bear skin purse and pulled one out.

----------


## Antix

I have included tampons in my survival kits for years! (The kind without the dispenser.) They really are great little things, plus when it's "that time" & she has none, your a HERO at the best time lol. I have also kept small maxi pads as gauze & tinder. A side note, 550 cord works great as boot laces. 👍

----------


## 1stimestar

> Most guys aren't that attentive, or so it would seem.....
> If there is any doubt.....ask!
> ....
> "Honey, hand me a tampon I bleeding to death.....!"
> 
> "Should have thought of that before this....too bad, oh well....,what did you do with the truck keys?"
> 
> Besides women have always had all that stuff in their "purse".....that large bag that goes everywhere with them.....that they can live out of for weeks....it's the guys that "need" to have a BOB.......and actually think about it.
> 
> The Ladies seem to have had this situation, any situation covered since birth......called being a MOM.


Lol not me.  My purse is kind of like a wallet on a string.  I don't even carry one in the winter as I can then use my coat pockets.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

I've never actually carried a purse... I'd just get annoyed and set it down somewhere...

----------


## jeffbanke

> Are there other feminine products that have such diversity such as the tampon (ie eye makeup, perfume, etc. etc).  Would like to know, I am trying to put together a bug out bag related just for women now
> 
> thanks!


Hi David,
Yes there are other feminine products that serve well in a survival situation.
A Kotex for example which is designed to absorb blood and facilitate clotting comes in a sterile little packet and has sticky fasteners to attach to the skin to help keep it in place over a wound.
Since I like everything in my survival gear to have multiple purposes, if you tear a Kotex apart, it will burn for 10 minutes which is plenty of time to get a fire started. 

Another neat feminine product are those little cotton squares or cotton buds they use for their makeup removal. These burn for about 30 seconds, but if you dip them in vaseline they burn for 10 minutes. Carry a couple of these in a small sandwich bag (they weigh nothing), and the second purpose is instead of carrying a lip balm, Vaseline on the cotton bud works just as well.

----------


## Rick

I don't use them but I don't think Kotex is sterile. Does it say so on the package? Kotex does not facilitate clotting. It absorbs blood. Why not carry actual medical gear such as a hemostatic agent that actually does facilitate clotting and IS sterile? Compress bandages and gauze can be used to start fires as well. Most of it is cotton or cotton fabric. Just look for those items that are cotton based if you want multi-use items.

----------


## hunter63

It's kinda fun to find uses for things that used in a creative way....but if there is a real product out there, why not use it?

----------


## ndevans2

I think when my kids are grown I will throw a few in the pack, for now answering all those ?'s is far worse than any perdicaments we get into!
Nate

----------


## ctdcb18b

wow whoda thought

----------


## Walking Bear

I will tell you that a maxi-pad willl absorb more than a gauze pad or other sterile medical product.  Oh, yeah once you open a sterile gauze pack; it ain't serile either.

----------


## KrisDeagle

Plus aren't these feminine hygiene products cheaper alternatives as well, not to mention easier to come by?

----------


## asemery

And we can't forget the tampon blow gun
http://www.tamponcrafts.com/gun.html    Tony

----------


## Cement Blonde

> Are there other feminine products that have such diversity such as the tampon (ie eye makeup, perfume, etc. etc).  Would like to know, I am trying to put together a bug out bag related just for women now
> 
> thanks!


I understand there are many uses for chap stick, being a petroleum product.

----------


## Soggybottomboy

I use tampons for hunting. They are easy to put doe urine on and tie to a branch.

----------


## ubercrow

I have heard the most death for women guerrilla warriors is due to infections from using dirty rags, I guess in most 3rd world jungles tampons and clean rags are not too common.

I have heard of people carrying tampons for gun shot wounds, I think this is a bad idea most tampons have chemical sents that probably are not good for wounds and stuffing things inside wounds probably is not good. But I am not a doctor so..? 

Once I stick and small kotex in my nose when it was broken and bleeding and it did work very well.

----------


## welderguy

I just recently had this discussion with the nurse buddy of mine and a Navy Medic. The nurse said absolutely not , never stick anything in a gunshot wound it could make things worse, THE medic said basicly the same thing except that in theater they have used them on thru and thru GSW of the legs and arms.

----------


## mallorian

> I just recently had this discussion with the nurse buddy of mine and a Navy Medic. The nurse said absolutely not , never stick anything in a gunshot wound it could make things worse, THE medic said basicly the same thing except that in theater they have used them on thru and thru GSW of the legs and arms.


As a former army medic I'd go with your navy friend. NEVER put any kind of dressing in a gsw or stab wound anywhere on the torso. You can cause a lot of internal damage that way. You can pack a limb wound that has a clear entry and exit wound, but I would only do so if you will be able to get the injured person proper medical attention in a fairly short amount of time. There is a high risk of infection if the dressing isn't changed regularly. Also since most field dressings aren't non-stick you run the risk of it becoming stuck on the clotted blood and tissue which could restart bleeding or cause a piece of the dressing to become stuck in the wound which will lead to infection.

I would not pack a limb wound where there is a chance of all or part of the bullet is still in the person or if it appears that the bone is broken. You could push the bone or bullet into a major blood vessel and sever it or dislodge it if it has already severed it but is blocking all or part of the blood vessel from bleeding.

----------


## themountainman

who would've thought a woman's period could potentially benefit us guys  :no way:

----------


## loner

you made my day today yes tampons are a great med supply but haveing a bloody nose and walking around with a tampon up your nose just craks me up lolo roflmbo lolol

----------


## Rick

There is NO way I'd use any of that in my medical gear or any other gear. No sir. Not me. 

"Who is she?!"
"Who's who?"
Holding up tampon
"It's part of my medical gear."
"Uh huh."
"No. Really. It is."

No sir. Not me.

----------


## endurance

I'd never even thought about using one for a bloody nose, but last week I went in to get a massage and coming in from the cold I blew my nose and got a bloody nose.  I really needed the appointment, I'd been waiting a couple weeks for it and lying face down in a head bed was just not going to work with a bloody nose.  My therapist came in, saw me fussing with kleenex, went out asked her receptionist for a tampon and the rest is history.  It was a great massage, the tampon worked, and I'm never, ever telling anyone this story face to face. :Blushing:

----------


## BoltActionJLA

Dont forget about Pads they are sterile and work as bandages

----------


## welderguy

> Dont forget about Pads they are sterile and work as bandages


 NO there not sterile!!!!

----------


## BoltActionJLA

Then my Dr Lied to me the b****rd.....or he didnt know, i know they are at least clean and good for bandages in a pinch

----------


## Sarge47

Will used tampons work?..... :Sneaky2: .... :Innocent: .... :Blushing:

----------


## BoltActionJLA

I guess it depends on desperate you are.....you could try to rinse them out.....but i dont think i could do it at that point "**** IT ILL JUST DIE ITS EASIER"

----------


## crashdive123

> Dont forget about Pads they are sterile and work as bandages


While generally clean, they are NOT sterile.

----------


## Davidlastink

Could use them to plug a hole in a water carrier in a pinch.

Also Tampons are the only feminine product that you can use while having to swim through water. Pad won't cut it, so yes I keep Tampons handy especially during the summer in case we are at the pool/beach/water park and one is needed. Though for the most part my wife does not go near the water during her time, aside from knee deep so my youngest can splash While I manage my two older kids. But rouge splashes would soak a pad where as a tampon would stay viable. Just saying, keeping the wife happy is survival priority one!

----------


## Rick

I can't hear you...I can't hear you...I can't hear you...I can't hear you...I can't hear you...I can't hear you...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Here ya go Rick....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

